# body language



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

What does it mean when my goats wag their tail? What about when they twist / toss their heads one time in a circle? Is it agression, fear, or greeting. Really can't tell


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

tail wagging means they are happy - sometimes they do it to shake off flies too.

the twist and turn of the head - I usually chalk it up to them being annoyed and impatient since it usually happens with mine when they want something and arent getting it. But Im sure there are other reasons too


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Lol the head twisting? Been wondering that for ages, my doe does it all the time! It's so funny, she even sneezes sometimes while doing it! She usually only does it when she's annoyed at me, like if I'm messing with her food or running away. 
The tail...I'm not too sure. I'm pretty sure it has to do with strong emotion. Like excitement, happiness, and even aggression. I've seen my doe go off on another doe, headbutting and such, and both their tails were going...and fear is more them holding their tail flat against their back. When it's aggression though, you'll see other things like hair raising, ears perked up, eyes wide, most likely trying to headbutt. It's usually pretty easy to tell. You'll start to learn what everything means on your goat as you get to know it better, my doe has certainly been quite the learning experience!


----------

